# We Dare: Nintendo Wii / PS3 Game Causes Uproar – No US Release



## croagunk.master (Feb 28, 2011)

The Ubisoft party game which was due for release on the Nintendo Wii and the PS3 later this year, will not be available for purchase in the US. Parents and other activists protested over the “startlingly sexual” trailer and said that this game encouraged underage sex. Matthew Reynolds over at digitalspy.co.uk reported, "Ubisoft has just announced that the We Dare game will not be available for purchase in the US."[/p]



Source


----------



## Tonitonichopchop (Feb 28, 2011)

People make too much of a fuss over these things. It's not like anyone is being forced to play it. If you don't wanna play mature games, don't buy them. That said, I couldn't care less about this game, so this doesn't come as a blow to me. It is a bit sad we have parents reacting like this to a stupid trailer.


----------



## kohkindachi (Feb 28, 2011)

where is the trailer


----------



## CannonFoddr (Feb 28, 2011)

kohkindachi said:
			
		

> where is the trailer


Have you tried actually SEARCHING ???? or even looking on the front page of GBATemp ????
If you did you may see there's links for the thread & if you search Yoututbe you'd find links for the video


----------



## Anakir (Feb 28, 2011)

I couldn't tell if the game was a joke or not when I saw the trailer a few days ago.. Wait what? So its gonna be on the ps3 as well..? lol..


----------



## croagunk.master (Feb 28, 2011)

Tonitonichopchop said:
			
		

> People make too much of a fuss over these things. It's not like anyone is being forced to play it. *If you don't wanna play mature game*s, don't buy them. That said, I couldn't care less about this game, so this doesn't come as a blow to me. It is a bit sad we have parents reacting like this to a stupid trailer.



The problem is that it's got a PEGI 12+ rating. That's the reason why parents are fussing over it.

EDIT: 500th post!


----------



## Bladexdsl (Feb 28, 2011)

when i 1st saw this game i thought it was a joke and ubi were on drugs when they decided to make it and how the hell could nintendo even let it on their console?! and i knew something like this was gonna happen!


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 28, 2011)

Europe just beat Japan for once and seriously this is banned, there's stuff you can import from Japan freely that's worse than this.

And really if it's the equivalent Teen rating that's the problem, alter it, Japan gives COD a Z rating all the time and have it on sale, why can't this get an M rating out of cultural differences.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 28, 2011)

I actually thought the ad was a mock ad along the lines of something like College Humor. Didn't realize this was an actual ad. Go, Ubisoft! Now, that takes moxie.


----------



## Dter ic (Feb 28, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxd96qRa6wY[/youtube]


trailer... if your so desperate for it

oh and the release date is  11/03/2011


----------



## camurso_ (Feb 28, 2011)

stupid game...


----------



## BlueStar (Feb 28, 2011)

Basically sums up the difference in attitudes each side of the atlantic that in the US games with slightly sexual overtones are seen as worse than games about KILLKILLDIE.


----------



## KirovAir (Feb 28, 2011)

Dter ic said:
			
		

> [youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxd96qRa6wY[/youtube]
> 
> 
> trailer... if your so desperate for it



Oh for the love of God, I NEED THIS GAME.
When is the release? I'm more than ready to call some female friends over.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Feb 28, 2011)

just look at the boxart... if a person hasnt looked at the trailer, this will give u ALL the details
i'm still very surprised at the rating. Something must have been changed to give it a gaming feeling or probably the content of the game is 12+ but the "activities" in relation to it are for much older players


----------



## Warrior522 (Feb 28, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Basically sums up the difference in attitudes each side of the atlantic that in the US games with slightly sexual overtones are seen as worse than games about KILLKILLDIE.



^this. Sometimes I hate my nation... Then I look at Australia and say "eh, could be worse."


----------



## alidsl (Feb 28, 2011)

Will buy on release day


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 28, 2011)

BlueStar said:
			
		

> Basically sums up the difference in attitudes each side of the atlantic that in the US games with *slightly sexual* overtones are seen as worse than games about KILLKILLDIE.




Man, ain't nothin' slight about those sexual overtones. Those folks are about to break out the toys and get jiggy.

But yeah, I agree with you all the same.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I had a choice between teaching kids about sex or violence, I'd opt for sex any ole day of the week. Procreate > pro-destroy.


----------



## Jamstruth (Feb 28, 2011)

Not our fault you Americans have draconian laws over sex. I mean, 18? Really? Its 16 here in the UK and we're fine.
Anyway, its understandable, people would be up in arms about this in America.

Edit: Also... Its Games That Yanks Can't Wank but they're generall not great. (Webshow by LarryBundyJr or GuruLarry, great laugh normally)


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 28, 2011)

I agree with the move. Good Riddance


----------



## Eckin (Feb 28, 2011)

Because teens totally can't play truth or dare without a console.


----------



## Nujui (Feb 28, 2011)

Man, I was gonna get this.

I don't understand why something like this gets no us release. How in the world does this promote underage sex? It's just a game about having being flirty.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 28, 2011)

No great surprise; though what I was genuinely surprised about was the 12 rating.


----------



## Hop2089 (Feb 28, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> BlueStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah the original trailer of GBAtemp TV actually had censors with a parental code on it.  There was some major friend sex about to go on there.


----------



## LightyKD (Feb 28, 2011)

Meh. Its whatever. I'll just get the UK game.


----------



## emigre (Feb 28, 2011)

Meh, the game just looks tacky rather than "we must protect the innocent pure children,"  catogory of smut.


----------



## Slyakin (Feb 28, 2011)

The videos of it look awful. It's like something College Humor would make. (I love CollegeHumor, but this really did look fake to me)


----------



## Pyrmon (Mar 1, 2011)

Who cares really? I prefer to buy games that are actually fun, personally.


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 1, 2011)

man u guys are so uncool

im 11 and ive already made out with like 50 girls and 30 of their moms. u guys probably just protest cause ur jelly.

take a note here guys. im 11 and im coller than all of u. pick up a copy of this game before its too late for u guys.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 1, 2011)

Laughing Stock said:
			
		

> man u guys are so uncool
> 
> im 11 and ive already made out with like 50 girls and 30 of their moms. u guys probably just protest cause ur jelly.
> 
> take a note here guys. im 11 and im coller than all of u. pick up a copy of this game before its too late for u guys.





Spoiler


----------



## nl255 (Mar 1, 2011)

I wonder if the PS3 version will be region free like most PS3 games.


----------



## machomuu (Mar 1, 2011)

I was really surprised about the rating.


----------



## Slyakin (Mar 1, 2011)

nl255 said:
			
		

> I wonder if the PS3 version will be region free like most PS3 games.


I don't see why it won't. Region lock, as far as I know, is not based on the game; It's based on hardware.


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't see why people are getting so upset over shovelware. Sure it has a outrageous rating, but Ubisoft isn't to blame if your kids get sexed up.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Mar 1, 2011)

Laughing Stock said:
			
		

> man u guys are so uncool
> 
> im 11 and ive already made out with like 50 guys and 30 of their dads. u guys probably just protest cause i don't know what the fuck i'm talking about.
> 
> take a note here guys. im 11 and im an idiot troll. pick up a copy of this game before its too late for u guys.



FIXD


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 1, 2011)

How does it advocate for under age sex?! I didn't see 1 single teenager in that advert, it was a bunch of ADULTS. Because its an ADULT game, and thats why its marketed toward them. Even though this game looks horrible, I'd still like to see a US release just to stick it to the protesters who think if they bitch and whine enough they'll get their way. This is a democracy, and the fact it isn't getting released due to just this is quite maddening to be quite honest. Plus, I don't even own a Wii and I'm getting this upset over it! Well, hopefully they'll change their minds...


----------



## nl255 (Mar 1, 2011)

Oveneise said:
			
		

> How does it advocate for under age sex?! I didn't see 1 single teenager in that advert, it was a bunch of ADULTS. Because its an ADULT game, and thats why its marketed toward them. Even though this game looks horrible, I'd still like to see a US release just to stick it to the protesters who think if they bitch and whine enough they'll get their way. This is a democracy, and the fact it isn't getting released due to just this is quite maddening to be quite honest. Plus, I don't even own a Wii and I'm getting this upset over it! Well, hopefully they'll change their minds...



That is why they made torrents.


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 1, 2011)

Bladexdsl said:
			
		

> Laughing Stock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oveneise (Mar 1, 2011)

nl255 said:
			
		

> Oveneise said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You missed the whole entire point of my post.


----------



## DSGamer64 (Mar 1, 2011)

That looks really really bad, not gonna lie. I still think it's pretty hilarious that it got a 12+ rating in Europe, but then again nothing I saw in the trailer aside from the strip poles suggests that it's an 18+ game, since the avatars aren't even full sized humans, they are just Wii avatars.


----------



## Veho (Mar 1, 2011)

Ahem. 


*More like "We Don't Dare," amirite?* 


Sad to see them cave under the pressure of a bunch of hysterical "concerned citizens," but it's a huge market and i understand they can't afford a shitstorm or a  boycott of their other titles if they insist on releasing this. 

In the meantime, here's an interesting party game you could try:


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 1, 2011)

This game utilizes one of the most expensive Wii perhaptials out there.

An ACTUAL girlfriend/boyfriend.

Either you have to get out (oh, the horror!) and find one or pay a ridiculously high subscribtion fee (and risk catching syphilis, aids, herpes etc.).

Do not buy/download this game unless you already have the necessary controller add-on.


----------



## Zorua (Mar 1, 2011)

Foxi4 said:
			
		

> *This game utilizes one of the most expensive Wii peripherals out there.*
> 
> An ACTUAL girlfriend/boyfriend.
> 
> ...



I totally agree! By the way instead of putting the wiimote into a girl's pant you could just whack it and it'll produce the exact same results.


----------



## iMasaru (Mar 1, 2011)

just wow o.O
quite a failed attempt to make a game for the more "mature" Wii gamers.

but then again they did say "We Dare"


----------



## KingVamp (Mar 1, 2011)

Do not want it, but they let Catherine pass, but not We Dare... Really?


----------



## outgum (Mar 1, 2011)

I can think of another place where to put that Wiimote


----------



## narutofan777 (Mar 2, 2011)

oh so ubisoft wants to be some faggat ass fagss so they release a stupidass game but they cancled some other promising games fk u ubisoft nd thats what u get faggt


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Mar 2, 2011)

ripandsip said:
			
		

> oh so ubisoft wants to be some faggat ass fagss so they release a stupidass game but they cancled some other promising games fk u ubisoft nd thats what u get faggt



Christ you can't even spell your slurs right...

But the game is probably mediocre, although it's still a perfect portrayal of the typical American thought process towards "erotic" things. Violence is fine, we get movies with people getting shit cut off and blood and guts and they get an R rating. But you make a movie with decently graphic whoopie? Bam, that's a nice NC-17 rating!

Kinda unfortunate, but on the flipside it seems Europe is a lot more comfortable with erotic material than violence. I guess it's just a difference in cultures.


----------



## Laughing Stock (Mar 2, 2011)

ripandsip said:
			
		

> oh so ubisoft wants to be some faggat ass fagss so they release a stupidass game but they cancled some other promising games fk u ubisoft nd thats what u get faggt


Unlike me, I don't think this guy is trying to troll.


----------

